# Neuter my dog before wife gives birth?



## BauerWhite (Mar 18, 2015)

Hi everyone. Not sure if this is the right section for this... but I'm wondering if I should neuter my dog before my wife gives birth? 

We got our puppy in August 2015 when he was 10 weeks old. He was born in early June 2015 (so he's about 9 months old right now). My wife is pregnant now and is due in early July 2016. This is our first child (we also have 3 cats). So when my son is born, my dog will be about 13 months old. 

We were originally planning on neutering our dog when he was 18 months because I've heard that they may not grow into their full potential and become more feminized if you neuter them earlier.

But I've also heard that they become a bit more calm after they are neutered which might be safer for our new born baby.

Overall, my dog is pretty well behaved. He's somewhat trained, but certainly not perfectly trained. I think he's a relatively calm dog most of the time, especially compared to some of the stories I hear about working line GSDs (he is a showline). 

But he still gets really excited at times and he doesn't really realize how big and strong he is. He's super friendly. He normally just wants to lick people. He doesn't really have a mean bone in his body. I taught him bite inhibition so he never bites. I can put my arm or hand in his mouth and he wont bite down even remotely hard. So he's never bit anyone or showed any aggression towards people. He'll bark at dogs sometimes, especially ones he sees from the window of our house... but he's been well socialized with dogs and has no problems when he's been at the boarders house with sometimes up to 10 dogs in the house.

My biggest worry is that when he gets excited, he might jump up on people on occasion. When someone comes to the door, he's pretty out of control because he wants to be friends with whoever is at the door. I've been working to curb his negative beahviour, but he's still a puppy. We're taking him to obedience classes within the next few weeks.

So what do you all recommend I do? Stick to the original plan and neuter him at 18 months and just keep working on training? Or neuter him before my wife gives birth in the hopes that it calms him down a bit so that he wont be as dangerous around a baby. Obviously we're taking plenty of precautions. He'll be sleeping in his crate at night... he'll stay at the dog boarder's house for the first week after my wife gives birth. We've got baby gates to keep him out of certain areas, etc. And if it is a good idea to neuter him, should I do it now... or do it maybe a month before the baby comes? Thanks!


----------



## Tulip (Jul 31, 2012)

I think this is more of a personal decision than anything. If you know you have complete control over him and have no reason to believe he would ever behave inappropriately with the baby (under supervision, of course ), I don't really see a big reason why you couldn't wait to neuter him. Now me, personally, being a paranoid weirdo, would probably neuter my own dog early if I were pregnant (which I hope doesn't happen for a very long time, if ever, lol! Only 17 here). However, I have heard of some studies correlating early neutering to some types of cancers and other health problems. Honestly, I think you should do some research yourself and discuss it with your wife, because I really think it comes down to a matter of personal choice .

EDIT: It can take a while for the neuter to show any behavioral effects (if any), so if you plan to do it before the baby comes, I would do it asap.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Training will do the trick, neutering not so much. To many people think that neutering will be a "fix-all". You have plenty of time to work with him before the baby arrives and then decide if you still want to neuter him. You can PM me (I am dog trainer and birth doula)


----------



## Chris1N1A (Dec 3, 2015)

Altering your dogs hormones won't fix a training issue.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Neutering your dog isn't going to make that much of a drastic difference. I used to be of the camp that believed that male dogs become uncontrollable as they age if they aren't neutered, until I got involved in SchH/IPO. I couldn't belive my eyes! The nicest, best behaved, most amazing dogs I've ever seen, going from the field to being eveyone's buddy and totally under control, and not ONE of them was neutered. That was an eye opener. 

Same here with Gryffon, people are amazed that he is still intact and such an easy dog, so wanting to please and be everyone's best bud. One person said that Gryffon is the "exeption that proves the rule" (about intact dogs), and I just laughed - no, it's training and bonding and being consistent. 

If you were going to neuter at 18 months, no reason to change your plan now. I would wait, but do what you feel more comfortable doing. Though as others have said, it won't really change those crazy puppy behaviours if you choose to neuter him now. He'll still be a crazy puppy.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I fixed mine when he was about 16 months after I had him xrayed to make sure hips were good and growth plates were closed. 

I have noticed a huge difference in his behavior, since he was neutered. He is calmer, less aggressive and just a happy guy. The same thing with my younger golden. I'm sure it's not the same for all dogs, but it has made a difference with mine.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Another point of view: many dogs react to pregnancy hormones. My male became disobedient (and he was neutered) during my pregnancies and a few days before the baby was born he became his normal self again.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

I would stick to the original plan and add "The Place Command and Sit on the Dog." I learned of them first on here thru "Bailiff" and I knew "immediately where it was most needed! I stumbled onto it by accident a long time ago with my OS WL GSD and his uh ... "unfavorable views" on company! I kept him in "Place" and kept company out of his face, worked out fine. At the time I did not understand that "Place" was a "thing." 

Near as I can tell "everything" you want to know on these can be found here:

Fearful, Anxious or Flat Crazy "The Place CommanD - Boxer Forum : Boxer Breed Dog Forums

And as regards "jumping on people" lots of ways to address that here are a few:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/7634178-post5.html

And you might want to consider not allowing the dog to free in the house at least until he knows how to better behave himself. Indoors he should be in his Crate or in Place, he can't cause issues if you know where he is.


----------



## annabirdie (Jul 3, 2015)

I don't think I would neuter him based on the baby coming, if he is a nice well behaved pet generally then I think he will definitely understand that the baby is a precious thing to you and act as one would expect. What I would suggest though is skip the puppy class and hire a one-on-one trainer to work on house manners, not rushing the door, general obedience, etc, and to give you ideas and advice on working through the transition for him of adding a baby to the home. Advice and training geared specifically to your personal situation will be very valuable and reassuring IMO.


----------



## BauerWhite (Mar 18, 2015)

Thanks for the advice everyone. I think we'll just wait until he's around 18 months as we originally planned. 

Babies don't really do much for the first few months anyways... so by the time the kid is crawling and walking around, the dog will be around 18 months and we can go ahead and neuter him then.

I'll start training him with the "place" command. He's good at sit, stay, down, and come... but we've never taught him place. He's a smart guy, so he should be able to learn.

I know that my dog would never intentionally hurt the kid... even if the kid pulled his tail or did something that he didn't like, i'm confident that my dog would never bite or attack. My concern is that he would do something by accident when he's all excited because he's pretty big and strong.


----------



## annabirdie (Jul 3, 2015)

Totally understandable concerns, but these are things you would be careful of with any animal, intact or not, and you will always have to supervise until your child is older no matter the situation.


----------



## DutchKarin (Nov 23, 2013)

Do what makes you feel most comfortable. Your mind needs to be focused on the life of that little child! Do what helps you keep focused on the health, welfare and development of that little kid.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Really, no need to neuter the dog at all.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

when your wife is in labour she might want to neuter you ---- just kidding


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

carmspack said:


> when your wife is in labour she might want to neuter you ---- just kidding


LOL!...a real possibility. 

Seriously, do what's comfortable for you and your wife. Harley was neutered around 18 months. He's not lanky (he's barely 24") but I don't think his head is quite as masculine as it could have been if I had waited until he was older. No way to know really, just an observation.


----------

